# Little Sara and her brother



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Little Sara and her brother!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wicked Sara and her wicked brother, niiiice!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Hairrazor! I wanted to make zombie boy slide out further (he slides out 12") but I officially ran out of space in my yard :-D


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty creepy! Nice work!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks bobzilla! I need to finish touching these up and they'll be ready for the big night


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night (Sep 21, 2013)

That is awesome!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very cool!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Mill Pond and Dark Angel!


----------

